# dry skin/food allergy question



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

gizmo is now 13 weeks old and has what i thought was dry skin well here is the story :
we got gizmo when she was 7 weeks and i noticed some white stuff near her tail which i assumed was dry skin it reminded me of cradle cap on a baby so i gave her a bath and scrubed her in that area and also looked for fleas. 
when she went for her first needles at 8 weeks i asked the vet to check which he did and said that there is no fleas and it just looked like dry skin so i was ok with that . now at 12 weeks she still has the flaky ness on her so when we went to the vet i asked her to look and she said that maybe she scratched it and now has a skin infection and gave me medicated shampoo and asked me to use it every 3 days four times and it should clear up. so i have started that but i noticed today that it looks likes it has moved up her back now its only on her near her tail up her back on on her back legs no where else . i am getting worried now . so i was reading old posts and it sounds similar to a food allergy. can this be whats causing it she has been eating her perina puppy chow everyday now and i noticed the spreading help pls  the vet is 1h away and will bring her if its urgent but can it be an allergy and if it is what food should she eat. we have a paws and claws, pet value and walmart and grocie stores . it does not seem to bother her but it bothers me she is also loosing hair in spots


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It could definitely be a food allergy. Check out the Dog Food Analysis website to see ingredients for popular foods as well as quality rating. I would try to buy the highest quality food that's available to you and that you can afford, which has limited ingredients so you can narrow down her allergy if that's what's troubling her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Whether or not this is allergy related, I would still put her on a better quality
food. And do you think you could post some pictures of the affected areas, so
I could try and help you out?


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Whether or not this is allergy related, I would still put her on a better quality
> food. And do you think you could post some pictures of the affected areas, so
> I could try and help you out?




i have been trying to get a clear pic all night . i will try again tomorrow. and i will be getting her better food tomorrow as well.


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It could definitely be a food allergy. Check out the Dog Food Analysis website to see ingredients for popular foods as well as quality rating. I would try to buy the highest quality food that's available to you and that you can afford, which has limited ingredients so you can narrow down her allergy if that's what's troubling her.



ty for the list . i will check out the stores tomorrow . i will also try to get a pic


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds good! Keep us updated! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can use pure coconut oil by rubbing it on her skin. Definitely need better food!! You're right to take this serious. Why didn't the vet take a skin scraping? She is still were young. I would put her on a good puppy formula.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

The first 2 ingredients in purina puppy chow are corn and corn. It's one of the biggies when it comes to allergies. The companies use it as a cheap filler to bulk up the food, with no regard to how if affects the pups  You don't have to go the super-super expensive route, but do look for something grain free.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree that giving Gizmo a better human grade puppy food would help her whether or not she has food allergies. Please consider giving her a dog food that has at least a five or six star rating: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

We adopted Bella when she was 11 months old and her previous owner fed her Beneful Puppy food. Poor Bella was so skinny with bald patches on her body and dry crusted ears, itchy all over. We immediately switched her food to Innova Puppy and added 1,000 mg. of fish oil to her dog food every day. When she turned 1 year old, we again changed her dog food to Wellness Core Original (grainless) after we learned she was allergic to grains. In fact, Bella and Lina eat Wellness Core with 1,000 mg. fish oil added to their dog food daily. Both girls have beautiful, soft, glossy fur.


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Sounds good! Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


i still cant seem to get a good pic of it but we went to the store looking for the blue bufflo they did not have lamb and only 1 type of puppy one so we went with natural balance lamb meal and brown rice formula and some healthy treats also . oh and a new shirt he he . i will keep trying for pics its driving me crazy that they dont turn out

edit: she will see if she can order me the blue buffalo lamb and i will chnage to that if they can since it has a better rating


----------



## mommy2gizmo (Oct 21, 2012)

i still cant seem to get a good pic of it but we went to the store looking for the blue bufflo they did not have lamb and only 1 type of puppy one so we went with natural balance lamb meal and brown rice formula and some healthy treats also . oh and a new shirt he he . i will keep trying for pics its driving me crazy that they dont turn out

edit: she will see if she can order me the blue buffalo lamb and i will change to that if they can since it has a better rating


----------

